# Florent Schmitt: Recommended works + recordings



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Greetings, Schmittophiles.

I'm new to Mr. Schmitt's works; thus far I have a Naxos disk of solo piano works, and entirely enjoying it. A rather unique compositional voice. I want to learn more of his music; which pieces and recordings do you suggest?

TIA,
-09


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Oh, you know I have to jump in on this!

*Psaume XLVII, Op. 38* This is one of Schmitt's more known works, and is his choral masterpiece. Composed in 1904 during Schmitt's stay at the Villa Medici in Rome, it is a relatively early work, written when the composer was just 34 years old. When it entered the Paris musical scene in its 1906 premiere, music critics and audience members were amazed. Ravel wrote: ""My dear Schmitt, your Psalm is so profound and so powerful, it nearly shattered the concert hall!"

While no interpretation is perfect,
Yan Pascal Tortelier's Chandos recording gives the work the performance it deserves.

*La Tragédie de Salomé, op. 50* Schmitt's most famous and often-recorded work, and it's not hard to see why -- the half-hour journey represents the very best in the French tradition of evocative music on exotic subjects, from "epic" and "barbaric" to "intimate" and "impressionistic". Schmitt dedicated his composition to Igor Stravinsky, who is said to have been influenced by the jagged rhythms in certain parts of the score.

The top recording is between the São Paulo Symphony Orchestra under Yan Pascal Tortelier and the Orchestre Métropolitain under Yannick Nézet-Séguin; it is simply a matter of preference.

*Piano Quintet, op. 51* Schmitt dedicated this monumental chamber work to his teacher and mentor, Gabriel Fauré. The musicologist Michel Fleury considers the Quintet to be the "absolute apex" in the progression of piano quintets written by French composers from the time of César Franck and proceeding on to Vincent d'Indy, Camille Saint-Saens, Louis Vierne, Charles Koechlin, Gabriel Pierné and others. The rich harmonies and striking emotional depth make the Quintet stand in a crowd of fellow masterpieces.

There are 3 commercial recordings of this work. Like Philip Nones, who runs the Florent Schmitt website, my personal tastes go towards the Berne/Bärtschi, with the Stanislas/Ivaldi a close second. The Naxos performance is actually my favorite _interpretation_, but intonation is consistently a problem.

*Crépuscules, op. 56* Not much to say here, since you say you already have a Schmitt piano music CD. This and *Mirages* (op. 70) are stand-outs among the composer's generous piano output. I hope you have the Vincent Larderet recording --it's by a large margin your best bet for this repertoire.

*Sonate libre, op. 68* The most significant of Schmitt's works for violin is this half-hour masterpiece. As the composer and critic Alexis Roland-Manuel put it, "The music is so flowingly captivating and diverse that at no moment does our attention wander; it moves along with the freedom of running water, and its merit lies not only in the charm of its free and solid structure, but also in the fruitful search for a melodic, harmonic and instrumental style that is quite new."

My favorite recording of this work is Régis Pasquier on the violin and Sermit the piano. Here it is on YouTube: 




A breathtaking section from the beginning of the first movement:





*Symphonie concertante, op. 82* One of Schmitt's greatest achievements came in the form of a commission by Koussevitzky for the Boston Symphony Orchestra's 50th anniversary. This piano concerto of sorts stands as a unique composition among the composer's works. It represents a clear break from the style of Schmitt's earlier works - far more modern and even dissonant. He did not enjoy the typical "dialogue" between piano and orchestra; instead he merged the two. It is an amazing piece of music, but not as immediately approachable as the rest of oeuvre.

This CD is a must have for 'Schmittophiles' (ignore the disconcerting review). Huseyïn Sermet and the Monte-Carlo Philharmonic under the baton of David Robertson give this work the magnificent reading it requires.

*Symphony #2, op. 137* The last major work completed by Schmitt was his Symphony No. 2, Op. 137, which was composed in 1957 (a year before his death at the age of 87). It was premiered by none other than Charles Munch. The composer was in attendance at the concert, and received a standing ovation from the audience and performers. Although it has never achieved widespread fame, the Op. 137 is an interesting piece of music. It is a synthesis of the various musical styles that marked the composer's output from his first works onward. Don't forget the gorgeous middle movement.

Sadly Munch's take isn't available for purchase, but you can hear it on YouTube (although the sound quality is quite poor): 




Here is the one commercial recording, under the baton of Segerstam:
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Marco+Polo/8223689

These are essential to getting a real feel for Schmitt's language. If you need further recommendations, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Ralphus (Nov 13, 2016)

Sorry, I'm obliged:

Legende, for Saxophone & Orchestra op.66 (1918) [Claude Delangle/Bis; Arno Bornkamp/Ottavo]

Saxophone Quartet, op.102 (1941) [Aurelia Quartet/Challenge Classics; Diastema Quartet/Naxos]


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I still recall my first hearing of _La Tragédie de Salomé_. That was decades ago. I've remained a Schmitt fan. It's good to see some mention of the composer here.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Portamento said:


> Oh, you know I have to jump in on this!
> 
> *Psaume XLVII, Op. 38* This is one of Schmitt's more known works, and is his choral masterpiece. Composed in 1904 during Schmitt's stay at the Villa Medici in Rome, it is a relatively early work, written when the composer was just 34 years old. When it entered the Paris musical scene in its 1906 premiere, music critics and audience members were amazed. Ravel wrote: ""My dear Schmitt, your Psalm is so profound and so powerful, it nearly shattered the concert hall!"
> 
> ...


Portamento, I don't use this word lightly or often, but AWESOME. Thank you so much for your thoughtful recommendations and for including the amazon links! I always buy music I like on CD, and amazon is usually my first stop. I thank you, but my wallet isn't so sure. 

Thanks again!

-09


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Ralphus said:


> Sorry, I'm obliged:
> 
> Legende, for Saxophone & Orchestra op.66 (1918) [Claude Delangle/Bis; Arno Bornkamp/Ottavo]
> 
> Saxophone Quartet, op.102 (1941) [Aurelia Quartet/Challenge Classics; Diastema Quartet/Naxos]


Thanks, Ralphus; I'm off to amazon....


----------

